# Le havre overnight



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Does anybody have any info on where to park up after getting off a late ferry in Le Havre .Can you park in the ferry terminal anywhere for a few hours sleep before setting off or is there anywhere convenient close by?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi elbino,

There is a large aire de service (200 places) at Le Havre, parking is free, located at Boulevard Clemenceau, near to the beach and opposite the 'office du tourisme'.

pete


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

thanks Peejay. Is there no limit to your knowledge?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment, 

I just looked it up in the aires de service book.

pete


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

ah!....but you should never dispel the myth.Thanks all the same, I obviously need to buy the book to save you the time of answering my next question........

paul


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Drive out of the ferry port, round the island to kind of double back on yourself towards the terminal building and you will see an area for parking foc over night. People for the next mornings sailings may well be there. Quite safe and in walking distance of the town


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Dodger.Info gratefully received


paul


----------

